# How do you store oxygen absorbers?



## *Andi

I new to the oxygen absorbers and if you read up on how to store them, you get ten different answers. :scratch

:bullit:Some say to store them in a mason jar other say NEVER store in a mason jar... 

:bullit:Some say to seal them back within 10 minutes... (and I like the guy on youtube that said if you didn't they would suck all the air out of your house.  :lolsmash

:bullit:Other say a ziplock bag will do ...

So my question to the forum ... How do you store your oxygen absorbers?

As always ... :thankyou:


----------



## catsraven

Mason jar. As a mater of fact, if you look at the pics in the cheese thread, in the back ground you will see them in the mason jar.


----------



## Moose33

Hi Andi,
I put mine in a mason jar, quart or pint depending on what size they are and how many I have. Just pick the smallest jar possible. I also dump rice in the jar. It takes up some of the space so the absorbers don't work so hard. I don't know if its the "right" way but its worked for me.
Take care,
Moose


----------



## Milton

I store my oxygen absorbers within a mason jar that has had the air evacuated via a food saver.


----------



## CulexPipiens

I keep them in the plastic bag they came in and the squeeze as much air out as I can and reseal it (heat sealer). It's worked fine for me and they definitely are still doing their job when I drop a few into Mylar and seal it.


----------



## lotsoflead

I put mine in a food savor bag and vac seal them.


----------



## Magus

A zip lock bag in an ammo can.


----------



## IlliniWarrior

*02 Companies Reccommend DIY*



CulexPipiens said:


> I keep them in the plastic bag they came in and the squeeze as much air out as I can and reseal it (heat sealer). It's worked fine for me and they definitely are still doing their job when I drop a few into Mylar and seal it.


Ditto ...... prepare your filled mylar bags ..... figure out exactly the number of 02 absorbers you will need in the next 10-15 minutes MAX ...... open the master bag and immediately reseal (heat seal only - NO ZIP LOCKS) after counting out your immediate requirement .....


----------



## CulexPipiens

On this topic, I will check anything that I have sealed usually about a week later. Once so far I found a bag that didn't collapse down like they're supposed to. Not sure if it's a bad seal or bad absorbers or what. But it's definitely worth your time to double check your work in case you need to fix something before you have a problem.


----------



## *Andi

Thanks all ...

Also I read some where that once open oxygen absorbers are only good for about 6 months? (Thoughts ...)

It would have been nice if they had came with basic instructions ...


----------



## Meerkat

Oh no! Now we have to figure out to to store the preserving storage items?
Will the lssons ever end with this food prep deal.
And I thought solar power was out of my leaque,who would have guessed all that goes into food storage. :nuts:


----------



## redneckhillbilly

Yeah but it keeps the mind sharp learning new things. Instead of vegetating in front of the tube and being distracted by tptb ya get to study and study and do.


----------



## Moose33

HI Andi,
I don't know how long they will keep. What I do know is I opened a package in February of this year, used a few, stuffed them back in the smallest jar that would hold them all and filled the remaining space with rice. I opened the jar and used a few more in May, sealed them back up after adding a bit more rice. I used the remainder last weekend bagging up oatmeal. They worked well enough that I can see the outline of them on the bags of oatmeal. That seems pretty good to me. Hope that time line information helps a bit.
Take care,
Moose


----------

